# 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system



## sunbum1

I need a little help on this one, being new to RVing. I have a 2007 four winds hurricane 31H, gas ford triton V10 I installed new batteries for the coach and since then I have no 12 volt service to the coach....everything works fine with the generator and electric hook up. I just charged the batteries to make sure they were fully charged and still nothing....all help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system

Well Fred I can't help you, although I had the same problem last year and it was because I shorted the batteries out. But hang in here we have some of the sharpest mind on this forum and they will find the problem(s). here is a few names to look for, Rod, Ken, Tex and Archer. I may have forgotten some, sorry if I forgot you. But Fred I trust these guys and I am sure you will to once you get to know them. Good luck and happy traveling.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system

Welcome to the forum Fred.  Did you install the batteries?  What setup do you have?  First be sure you have them installed correct.  Did you forget a wire?  There also should be a battery disconnect that may have been shut off if you didn't do the installation.  If all this is correct start looking for a fuse.  Good luck


----------



## H2H1

Re: 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system

and I forgot about Nash ... sorry Nash I had a senior  moment :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## sunbum1

RE: 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system

Mr. Nash....thank you for your reply, Yes, I did install these myself, I have 2- 12 volt batteries set side by side...positive to positive and negative to negative... the actual cables attach to one battery and there are a type of "jumper" cable that go to the other battery. there is not any other wires leading into the battery compartment. The only disconnect switch that I am aware of is the one as you enter the coach by the steps, one for the chassis and one for the coach and a small switch to activate and deactivate the step. I have checked the fuses in the fuse box and the breakers in the back of the coach, they all looked good. Other than these fuses or breakers, I have no idea where to start looking. Should I contact four winds international and see if maybe they could send me a wiring diagram or be of any help? I really appreciate your help.


----------



## LEN

Re: 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system

The disconnect switch runs a solenoid on the plus side from the batteries, normally very close to the batteries. Check for voltage from the plus side of the batteries then look for the solenoid and check for voltage there, both on the battery side and on the coach side. There also should be a wire from the plus voltage side to the disconnect switch and then to the solenoid to give it power, normally this is on the batteries. You could have missed this wire or the solenoid could be bad or the switch.

LEN


----------



## sunbum1

Re: 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system

To all of my new found friends that have taken the time to log in and help me with my situation, I have received the following email from Thor manufacturing, I thought I would post this in case any other fellow Four Winds owner may have the same situation, Again I thank everyone for there help.........IN THE BATTERY CONTROL CENTER LOCATED ON THE FIRE WALL ---UNDER THE HOOD --SHOULD BE RIGHT OF CENTER AND WILL SAY BATTERY CONTROL ON THE FACE --TAKE OFF THE LID YOU WILL SEE FUSES ---YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A RESETTABLE BREAKER USUALLY ON THE BOTTOM LEFT ---THIS BREAKER IS ABOUT 1.25 X.75X.75 INCHES IN LENGTH ON ONE END WILL BE A SMALL BUTTON (ABOUT THE SIZE OF A MATCH HEAD ) THIS NEEDS TO BE PUSHED IN TO RESET ---THIS WILL ALWAYS TRIP WHEN YOU CHANGE YOUR BATTERIES ---USE YOUR FLASHLIGHT AND I PROMISE YOU THAT IT IS THERE ---MANY PEOPLE SWEAR THAT IT IS NOT IN THEIR CONTROL CENTER ---BUT IT IS --JUST A BIT HARD TO FIND ....This breaker is actually oblong (the sizes stated are correct), silver in color and has a small brown button on the right hand side of it and it is on the lower right hand side of the panel. Probably will need a flashlight.


----------



## LEN

Re: 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system

Good news should help someone in the same position.

LEN


----------



## rmauri

Thank you! This undocumented breaker explanation solved my DC power issue



			
				sunbum1;63763 said:
			
		

> To all of my new found friends that have taken the time to log in and help me with my situation, I have received the following email from Thor manufacturing, I thought I would post this in case any other fellow Four Winds owner may have the same situation, Again I thank everyone for there help.........IN THE BATTERY CONTROL CENTER LOCATED ON THE FIRE WALL ---UNDER THE HOOD --SHOULD BE RIGHT OF CENTER AND WILL SAY BATTERY CONTROL ON THE FACE --TAKE OFF THE LID YOU WILL SEE FUSES ---YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A RESETTABLE BREAKER USUALLY ON THE BOTTOM LEFT ---THIS BREAKER IS ABOUT 1.25 X.75X.75 INCHES IN LENGTH ON ONE END WILL BE A SMALL BUTTON (ABOUT THE SIZE OF A MATCH HEAD ) THIS NEEDS TO BE PUSHED IN TO RESET ---THIS WILL ALWAYS TRIP WHEN YOU CHANGE YOUR BATTERIES ---USE YOUR FLASHLIGHT AND I PROMISE YOU THAT IT IS THERE ---MANY PEOPLE SWEAR THAT IT IS NOT IN THEIR CONTROL CENTER ---BUT IT IS --JUST A BIT HARD TO FIND ....This breaker is actually oblong (the sizes stated are correct), silver in color and has a small brown button on the right hand side of it and it is on the lower right hand side of the panel. Probably will need a flashlight.



Exactly!
Wonderful post solved my issue and made me a hero to my wife!


----------



## H2H1

Hi Fred, so glad you found the problem, but more importantly,, you came back and post what and how to solved this problem. Thanks, now go camping and enjoy your MH.


----------



## big bilko

[happy birthday hollis,   regards big bilko /kayeolor="#ff0000"][/color]


----------



## shanealbertt

According to me, Welcome to the forum Fred. Did you install the batteries? What setup do you have? First be sure you have them installed correct. Did you forget a wire? There also should be a battery disconnect that may have been shut off if you didn't do the installation. If all this is correct start looking for a fuse. Good luck


----------



## palmdesertpat

Fixed my 2011 Hurricane



			
				sunbum1;63763 said:
			
		

> To all of my new found friends that have taken the time to log in and help me with my situation, I have received the following email from Thor manufacturing, I thought I would post this in case any other fellow Four Winds owner may have the same situation, Again I thank everyone for there help.........IN THE BATTERY CONTROL CENTER LOCATED ON THE FIRE WALL ---UNDER THE HOOD --SHOULD BE RIGHT OF CENTER AND WILL SAY BATTERY CONTROL ON THE FACE --TAKE OFF THE LID YOU WILL SEE FUSES ---YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A RESETTABLE BREAKER USUALLY ON THE BOTTOM LEFT ---THIS BREAKER IS ABOUT 1.25 X.75X.75 INCHES IN LENGTH ON ONE END WILL BE A SMALL BUTTON (ABOUT THE SIZE OF A MATCH HEAD ) THIS NEEDS TO BE PUSHED IN TO RESET ---THIS WILL ALWAYS TRIP WHEN YOU CHANGE YOUR BATTERIES ---USE YOUR FLASHLIGHT AND I PROMISE YOU THAT IT IS THERE ---MANY PEOPLE SWEAR THAT IT IS NOT IN THEIR CONTROL CENTER ---BUT IT IS --JUST A BIT HARD TO FIND ....This breaker is actually oblong (the sizes stated are correct), silver in color and has a small brown button on the right hand side of it and it is on the lower right hand side of the panel. Probably will need a flashlight.



I paid a dealer to change my batteries. Unfortunately they didn't know about the breaker. I took my RV on a test run to make sure it was ready for my trip this summer. I noticed that nothing seemed to work unless I was hooked up to external power or had the generator turned on. There were no lights, no refrigerator, no water pump, no indicator panel reading, nothing. The only thing I could think of was the guy changed my batteries, so I called him. He pointed me in the general direction, but you pointed me to the exact location. It was inside the firewall, on a small resettable breaker, exactly as mentioned above. Pressed the button and everything started working. Thank you so much, we suffered for five days. The same guy also fixed my Onan generator, and I must say, it did work a little better, but still not reliable. I'm going to search through this forum and hopefully find out how to fix the generator.


----------



## C Nash

What does the generator do or not do?


----------



## mhbell

sunbum1;n92570 said:
			
		

> Re: 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system
> 
> To all of my new found friends that have taken the time to log in and help me with my situation, I have received the following email from Thor manufacturing, I thought I would post this in case any other fellow Four Winds owner may have the same situation, Again I thank everyone for there help.........IN THE BATTERY CONTROL CENTER LOCATED ON THE FIRE WALL ---UNDER THE HOOD --SHOULD BE RIGHT OF CENTER AND WILL SAY BATTERY CONTROL ON THE FACE --TAKE OFF THE LID YOU WILL SEE FUSES ---YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A RESETTABLE BREAKER USUALLY ON THE BOTTOM LEFT ---THIS BREAKER IS ABOUT 1.25 X.75X.75 INCHES IN LENGTH ON ONE END WILL BE A SMALL BUTTON (ABOUT THE SIZE OF A MATCH HEAD ) THIS NEEDS TO BE PUSHED IN TO RESET ---THIS WILL ALWAYS TRIP WHEN YOU CHANGE YOUR BATTERIES ---USE YOUR FLASHLIGHT AND I PROMISE YOU THAT IT IS THERE ---MANY PEOPLE SWEAR THAT IT IS NOT IN THEIR CONTROL CENTER ---BUT IT IS --JUST A BIT HARD TO FIND ....This breaker is actually oblong (the sizes stated are correct), silver in color and has a small brown button on the right hand side of it and it is on the lower right hand side of the panel. Probably will need a flashlight.


Thank You Thank You, for posting this. I was pulling my hair out until I found your post. My batteries were disconnected to do some work. I have spent the last 3 hours tracing wiring to try and find the problem. No wiring diagram or schematic. Thanks again
Mel


----------



## Subdev10

sunbum1 said:


> Re: 2007 four winds hurricane class A 12 volt system
> 
> To all of my new found friends that have taken the time to log in and help me with my situation, I have received the following email from Thor manufacturing, I thought I would post this in case any other fellow Four Winds owner may have the same situation, Again I thank everyone for there help.........IN THE BATTERY CONTROL CENTER LOCATED ON THE FIRE WALL ---UNDER THE HOOD --SHOULD BE RIGHT OF CENTER AND WILL SAY BATTERY CONTROL ON THE FACE --TAKE OFF THE LID YOU WILL SEE FUSES ---YOU ARE LOOKING FOR A RESETTABLE BREAKER USUALLY ON THE BOTTOM LEFT ---THIS BREAKER IS ABOUT 1.25 X.75X.75 INCHES IN LENGTH ON ONE END WILL BE A SMALL BUTTON (ABOUT THE SIZE OF A MATCH HEAD ) THIS NEEDS TO BE PUSHED IN TO RESET ---THIS WILL ALWAYS TRIP WHEN YOU CHANGE YOUR BATTERIES ---USE YOUR FLASHLIGHT AND I PROMISE YOU THAT IT IS THERE ---MANY PEOPLE SWEAR THAT IT IS NOT IN THEIR CONTROL CENTER ---BUT IT IS --JUST A BIT HARD TO FIND ....This breaker is actually oblong (the sizes stated are correct), silver in color and has a small brown button on the right hand side of it and it is on the lower right hand side of the panel. Probably will need a flashlight.



What a savior!  I was going crazy during a three week roadtrip without 12V power. I was running my generator all day when I wasn’t on shore power. I even had a heavy duty mechanic look the coach over, but he couldn’t figure out why I wasn’t getting any power between the use/store switch and the rear breaker panel.  After reading your post, I found the grey resettable breaker on the bottom left of my BCC in my ‘08 Hurricane. One little push of the button and I was back in business. Thanks so much for the help!


----------

